# Minoltas



## Battou (Nov 15, 2008)

Just reasently purchassed A couple Minoltas from epatsellis

As usual I have not cleaned the bodies yet and these photos are rushed but... Asside from a 55mm and 52mm lens caps and lens cleaning they are as I recieved them.







XG-7










XG-M










I'm going to reshoot these when time permits....wow, I dun took some bad photos here :blushing: they are straight out of the camera too, but that is no excuse


----------



## potownrob (Nov 15, 2008)

They look nice.  What's the settings on the left side of the XG-7?


----------



## Battou (Nov 16, 2008)

Power switch and self timer


----------



## Early (Nov 22, 2008)

Ah, the XG-7!  My first camera!  Picked it because it was cheaper than the Nikon FE.

Nice looking cameras.  That XG-M should still make a good user if you don't mind the slow shutter and sync speeds.


----------



## Battou (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah I can live with just about anything that keeps film in the dark long enough to take a picture


----------



## christopher walrath (Nov 25, 2008)

XG-M was my first.  Had two of them and an XG-7 over the years.  Great cameras.


----------



## icassell (Nov 25, 2008)

XD-11 was my first 35mm ... gave it away with the glass a couple of years ago and have regretted that ever since ...


----------



## usayit (Nov 25, 2008)

JCII sticker still remains through the years... I remember those.  I'm sure the JCII (Japan Camera Inspection Institute) played an important role in the improvement of quality and the reputation of Japanese products.


----------



## skieur (Nov 26, 2008)

icassell said:


> XD-11 was my first 35mm ... gave it away with the glass a couple of years ago and have regretted that ever since ...


 
Yes, I still have mine. I got it repaired while I waited in Mexico.  It is a great film camera.

skieur


----------



## christopher walrath (Nov 27, 2008)

And I'll be honest.  Until I received my first non-Minolta a month ago, Nikon N65, I have shot 35mm with nothing but a Minolta sr- or X- series camera for over twenty years.  Having not shot another camera for comparison I can hardly be qualified in stating that the Minoltas were the best 35mm system around.  But I am qualified in saying that, having shot the Minoltas, there seems to me to be no need to go any further if you don't want to.


----------



## Frequent Traveler (Nov 27, 2008)

Though not acquainted with those specific bodies, i did have an XG-1 and XG-9 which were very nice to handle. 

I'm not sure if you have other Minolta experience, but i use Minolta Rokkor lenses exclusively with film and am thoroughly satisfied with what they give when i do my part. 

Enjoy and welcome to the Mind of Minolta!


----------



## Battou (Nov 29, 2008)

christopher walrath said:


> XG-M was my first.  Had two of them and an XG-7 over the years.  Great cameras.
> 
> ...
> 
> And I'll be honest.  Until I received my first non-Minolta a month ago, Nikon N65, I have shot 35mm with nothing but a Minolta sr- or X- series camera for over twenty years.  Having not shot another camera for comparison I can hardly be qualified in stating that the Minoltas were the best 35mm system around.  But I am qualified in saying that, having shot the Minoltas, there seems to me to be no need to go any further if you don't want to.



Yeah, I think the XG-M will likely get more use, there is something about it that I like. I have shot just about everything but Nikon and I always find my self going back to my Canon but I do enjoy a good change of scenery every now and again. I still have not gotten down to pick up batteries for them but I will be grabbing some when I turn in film next.



icassell said:


> XD-11 was my first 35mm ... gave it away with the glass a couple of years ago and have regretted that ever since ...


oopps, It happens. Just be glad it was you and not yer mum or or someone else, that would have been worse.



usayit said:


> JCII sticker still remains through the years... I remember those.  I'm sure the JCII (Japan Camera Inspection Institute) played an important role in the improvement of quality and the reputation of Japanese products.



Oh yeah, I have quite a few cameras with them still on them, a couple even with them unfaded, infact I think it was you who pointed one of those out lol.



Frequent Traveler said:


> Though not acquainted with those specific bodies, i did have an XG-1 and XG-9 which were very nice to handle.
> 
> I'm not sure if you have other Minolta experience, but i use Minolta Rokkor lenses exclusively with film and am thoroughly satisfied with what they give when i do my part.
> 
> Enjoy and welcome to the Mind of Minolta!



Yeah, I have a little experience with an XG model, Havn't shot it much for a couple reasons one of which was a seriously restricted glass arsonal. It was my pointing out having bought a new lens for my XG-1 that brought epatsellis to bring them to my attention, even then it was mostly the glass I was interested in. All in all as I noted before I think that XG-M might sideline the XG-1 after preliminary inspection.


----------

